
Ask HN: Advice – Career Move Out of Wall Street into the Entrepreneurial World? - mand1575
I&#x27;ve been within the financial industry for now 20 years dealing with trading technology and operations, 18 years with the same Wall Street firm.<p>The culture has changed over time and not for the good. We are now more concerned process and governance and not delivery. It used to be a culture of high performing team. Now it&#x27;s all about having a meeting to meet and ensure that feelings don&#x27;t get hurt.<p>All this has led me to reconsider what&#x27;s important in life, family yes! And maybe start something of mine.<p>What advice would you give as I take the plunge into the entrepreneurial world.<p>thanks
======
grizzles
Since it's your first time as an entrepreneur I'd suggest you select your
easiest idea to execute that you think someone would pay you for.

I'd also ignore most entrepreneurial advice out there. Half of it is wrong and
the other half is self serving for the author. Your time will be better spent
hustling your product and learning from your mistakes in real time. Experience
is invaluable but the people qualified to give insight are usually too busy
with their other stuff.

~~~
mand1575
Thanks - working thru setting all the pieces in play before leaving and not
chasing the VC money.

